# I've got pigeons!



## kmksmommy (Jun 15, 2011)

We've actually had them for about a month and a half now, some came from my husband's cousin and the homers came from a local guy who quit racing, because "all the guys in the club wanted to do was sit around and get drunk" lol. I'm still quite new with the pigeons, I hope to learn a lot from all of you. Oh, and I've seen people worried about the chicken wire on other post, but no fear, our pups (and Animal Control) keep the mean critters away!



































They've begun to lay eggs, so I'm sure I'll have questions, awfully glad I found this site!

*edited to fix image links


----------



## kmksmommy (Jun 15, 2011)

I still can't see them, here is a link to the Picasa album https://picasaweb.google.com/103905...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPiJopeAmfC3Iw&feat=directlink


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Are you keeping the homers separate? Were they mated pairs? Who is laying the eggs?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah they will inter breed and you'll end up will mixed breeds....


----------



## kmksmommy (Jun 15, 2011)

The man the homers came from was not around when my hubby got them and his wife claimed no knowledge of the birds, really only told him that one had won a race and that some were breeders, I'm guessing those that aren't banded... Seems that the pair which has begun breeding was the small white one and the one I am thinking is a German Owl.


----------

